# murrells inlet and myrtle beach fishing advice



## fishinfool (Jul 9, 2005)

the family and myself are heading to m.B. in acouple of weeks.i have tried the pier at myrtle beach state park the last couple of years without any luck at all.could i get some advice on wich piers are best and how to catch some fish?also was wondering about renting a boat at murrels inlet and what tofish for.ihave fished at panama city beach piers and always caught fish but cant seem to at m.b. thanks for any advice!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

In my opinon,the best piers this time of year are Cherry Grove,2nd Avenue,Apache,and Garden City.

Cherry Grove and Garden City are the two closest to the inlets,and inlets have current,and fish like puppy drum and flounder like current.

Take a minnow bucket with at least a 40' rope and either buy mud minnows or cast net some finger mullet and small whiting(sea mullet).

Use a Carolina rig with a #4,#2,#1,or 1/0 Kahle hook or an Eagle Claw #LO42 hook depending on your bait size.Use a 12" leader of 20-30# test mono,tied to a Sampo 30# black barrrel swivel,then slide a 2 oz barrel sinker on above the swivel.A leader much longer than 12" tends to wrap around your line after laying in teh swirling currents under the piers.Flounder and puppy drum like to slide in with the tides and lay in washed out areas shoreside of the pilings and in the sloughs.You can just let your bait down and wait or do what we call "walk the pilings"(if it's not too crowded)The incoming tide is good but in my opinion the best time is the first 2-3 hours of the falling tide.

Visit local bait and tackle shops(yellow pages) for some pompano and spanish rigs.The pompano can be caught using fresh shrimp and sand fleas,right in the suds next to shore.You can make your own spanish rig by tying about 6-10,1 1/2-2" dropper loops,spaced about 6" apart in your running line and adding #4-#2 gold hooks to the loops>leave about 12" in the end of the line to add a bell/sound sinker for weight.Just jig this rig up and down off the bottom for spanish(end of pier is usually best for this but check pier rules and make sure the end isn't reserved for king fishing only.Looks funny but if they are in there you can load your cooler quickly.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

flathead gave good advice, the only thing is that cherry grove is an expensive pier. I prefer apache or one of the others.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 9, 2005)

hey guys !thanks for the advice!!i just found this site last night and looked at the posts for two hours!I thought before finding this site that i was the only person who was really crazy about saltwaer pier fishing.cant wait to get there and try out your tips!! thanks again!! I still would like to hear from someone about fishing murrells inlet.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Capt. Dicks rents small flats boats to cruise the inlet in, but I don't about fishing boats. Some locals have boats they'll rent sitting in their front yards. Best you'll do is a john boat or small flats boat to rent, which are boat perfect for the inlet.


----------

